# Concealed Carry



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is now legal for anyone who is legally able to posess a gun to carry concealed in Arizona. No training classes, no finger prints, no wait.
What is legal in your state?

Sorry I was misinformed by my ears, This will become law in 90 days.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

we have to take a class in wv.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

In Missouri a person legally allowed to purchse a firearm and at least 23 years old must take a class, background check, and fingerprints. Permit is good for 3 years.

I happen to agree with a state requiring training before you can carry a gun concealed. I hate the thought of some guy (that may have never shot) out there carrying a gun without any training required. I personally think that the classes should enclude more in Missouri and throughout the USA.

In Missouri we sit through a 8 hour class and then go the range where you must qualify at 7 yards. 17 out of 20 shots must hit a specified size target to qualify (way to easy). Most instructors around here have the students qualify with a 22cal pistol due to them being cheap to shoot. I think you would have to be pretty bad not to pass the shooting test. Most people can throw rocks accurately enough to pass at 7 yards.

I love concealed carry being allowed but I would also love to see more trainnig required to aquire the permit. Just carrying a gun doesn't make you any safer if you don't know how to use it.

Helmet_S


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that some training would be a good idea. A ten minute class where someone tells you about the liability you may incur along with safe practices and a target that you need to hit would be better. Those of us who can shoot may have to shoot those who can't but are trying to defend themselves and hitting innocent by-standers,lol. I do believe that this law may deter at least one criminal from using a gun as he/she will not know who else has one.
Why 23 in MO.? That seems like a arbitrary number that some politician pulled out of his/her *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*.
In most instances of self defense where the attacker does not have a gun ,7yds is sort of a line in the sand so to speak. Your attacker better be within that distance or you may find yourself facing charges.
Also in most states you(the attacked) must flee if possible or again you're in trouble. In AZ we have a stand your ground law where in by  you do not have to flee. We also have a castle doctrine law where by if someone breaks into your house(castle) you can assume that they are gouing to do you harm and after you inflict them with pain or worse put them out of your misery they nor their family have the right to file suits against you!! 
I like the fact that our rights (as law abiding citizens) are not superceded by the rights of criminals, as they are in most states.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not sure why they chose the age of 23 in Missouri. They are currently working to lower it to 21. We also have the castle doctrine in Missouri. I will have to look into the stand your ground thing. Personally if you can flee I think you should but with that said I don't think that you should leave others behind and in harms way when you have the ability to put an end to the situation. Who knows what a person will do until they are confronted with it.

I personally chose to believe that the public being allowed to carry concealed weapons has a big affect on crime. check out the statistics of other states that allow it and the two that don't. I mean use Chicago as a prime example. gun control is out of control and so is the crime rates. makes a person think (well unless you are a politician there.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

In Or, you have to attend a class or show proof of training. No live fire required. It is a shall issue state so as long as you are not a convicted felon, domestic abuser, etc etc then they have to issue a CHL. The state is also friendly towards those who carry. The legislature is the only body able to set CHL laws for all state properties. No cities or towns may enact laws pertaining to limiting carry unless approved through them. The one thing that really bugs me is the state does not recognize any other state's CHL permits. I wrote my rep and asked why, received a rote response.


----------

